# Where is the best place in Canada to find work as a Drillers Helpers?



## mickey_c (Oct 29, 2012)

I worked in Australia as a Drillers Offsider/Assistant/Helper(what ever you wanna call it) on the Land Rigs (aircore, RC, Diamond). If I get my working holiday visa I want to come to Canada and do that line of work there if possible.

Where is the best location/state?

Is it seasonal?

Am I likely to be employed on a Visa?

What's the pay like? I'd average between 300 - 400 bucks a day in Oz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mickey_c said:


> I worked in Australia as a Drillers Offsider/Assistant/Helper(what ever you wanna call it) on the Land Rigs (aircore, RC, Diamond). If I get my working holiday visa I want to come to Canada and do that line of work there if possible.
> 
> Where is the best location/state? Fort McMurray, Alberta
> 
> ...


Pay is high but weather/conditions/location somewhat inhospitable


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

mickey_c said:


> I worked in Australia as a Drillers Offsider/Assistant/Helper(what ever you wanna call it) on the Land Rigs (aircore, RC, Diamond). If I get my working holiday visa I want to come to Canada and do that line of work there if possible.
> 
> Where is the best location/state?
> 
> ...


________________________________________________________________

Most land based oil drilling happens in the province of Alberta (particularly northern Alberta), and some drilling in the province of Saskatchewan.

Some drilling firms here in Alberta work all year round, while other firms only do it seasonally.

If you have a working Visa, then yes, you will probably have good success in finding a job on an oil rig. These companies are always looking for workers.

You'd probably be earning around the same wage... maybe slightly higher.


----------



## mickey_c (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info fellas. Bagged myself a working holiday visa today so should be out in Alberta in the next few months!


----------

